

Memcached 1.4.0 released - mbrubeck
http://dustin.github.com/2009/07/16/memcached-1.4.html

======
Locke1689
OK. You got me - that quote on the side was really funny.

------
hypermatt
Anyone know if there is a big performance upgrade to the binary protocol?

~~~
dlsspy
Well, it depends. Running the exact same operations through shows the
difference to be negligible (the text paths were _really_ optimized). Of
course, there are some particularly bad (and rare) paths in the text protocol
that don't have exact analogs in the binary protocol which helps to keep it
cleaner.

However, clients can safely perform certain types of optimizations now that
should lead to a lot of improvement.

One thing to know is that we get _really_ high operation rates through the
current version (higher than the really high operation rates we got through
1.2.8), but they're all generally faster than you can process them.

That is, we can generally saturate network interfaces before any other part of
your servers.

This is to the point where some users replicate not for fault tolerance
(because that's rather silly), but to increase read capacity.

